# Omega Seamaster Quartz.



## Stager (Mar 28, 2013)

A friend donated an early Omega Seamaster to my modest collection recently. It is an early 1980's model with the omega 1342 movement. It had the original mercury battery fitted, a broken winding stem and missing crown. After replacing the missing parts and fitting a 329 battery with plastic shroud, I got a pulse. Well, so far so good. It is such a nice old watch I made the decision to refurbish the case and maybe have a new saphire fitted the old one being badly chipped. The case is 196.0190 and is a three part assembly. The back and main body are stainless steel and the front part holding the saphire is gold plated steel. The movement is behind a machined flange (viewed from he back) held by two small clamps and screws so must be removed from the front. This is where the dilemma begins. I can see no evidence that the front is of a 'snap on' type, no visible screws viewed from the back that could retain the front part either. The only guess I have is that as there is a seal of some composite or other running around the front part of the case I am wondering that if I dig it out there may be screws that release this part from the main case and allow the removal of the movement. If some kind and knowledgeable forum member would point me in the right direction I should be most grateful. As I mentioned, it is a lovely old watch and I would hate to damage the case through ignorance!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm hopeless as far as giving info on repairing is concerned but you might have a better chance of response if you post pictures and also post in the main forum and possibly tinkerers section. Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------

